# 24khost We back folks



## JDiggity (Sep 24, 2013)

Email we sent out earlier today!



> Hey guys sorry no communication as of late.  As some of you know, we got into some big debt which required me working my full time job and a part-time job.  Which left me stretched pretty thin.  I will
> be getting everything back in order here.
> 
> Changes  are coming.
> ...


Just so people know.  We didn't leave we still are here and we just had to reorganize.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 24, 2013)

24khost said:


> Email we sent out earlier today!
> 
> Just so people know.  We didn't leave we still are here and we just had to reorganize.


(coughs) fix your damn website.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 24, 2013)

> As some of you know, we got into some big debt


What happened? 

Sell to a spammer by accident and get screwed by cleanup fees? Heavy fraud?

If you can't say so be it, just it seems it was a publicly said thing

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 24, 2013)

I just can't help but cringe...

"We back folks"

Please change to:

We're back folks.


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear 24khost is back in the saddle.  I was a bit worried about communication lately and some of the outage stuff.

Another host leaving Fiberhub... Hmmm.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Sep 24, 2013)

Not being a dick, just wanted to say that you should proof read such e-mails before sending it to customers.

Anyways, glad things are getting back to 'normal' (albeit at a slow pace), hope it all works out for you guys!


----------



## yolo (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## concerto49 (Sep 25, 2013)

It would be good to explain what happened.


----------



## sv01 (Sep 25, 2013)

please leave (again) as soon as


----------



## JDiggity (Sep 25, 2013)

I explained before, but here we go again.  I bought multiple servers for the expansion.  Expansion didn't happen.  I made the stupid move of buying on credit and got into some decent size debt.  I had been running on a shoe string budget as it was.  Well got caught with my pants down.  Now I am rebuilding.  2 to 3 jobs at a time.  It has been fun to say the least.


----------



## JDiggity (Sep 25, 2013)

Hopefully can get it up this weekend.



RiotSecurity said:


> (coughs) fix your damn website.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 25, 2013)

Glad to see you back and best of luck this time around.


----------



## Jade (Sep 25, 2013)

Best of luck on getting back up and running


----------



## JDiggity (Sep 25, 2013)

We had plans that failed but you make the best of lemons and move forward.  Do what you gotta do.


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that 24k, glad that you didnt give up, and kept looking forward.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 25, 2013)

24khost said:


> We had plans that failed but you make the best of lemons and move forward.  Do what you gotta do.


That's so rough.

Good work on getting yourself out of it 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Sep 25, 2013)

I like 24khost's services and endorse them.

Glad to see the company continuing and headed in proper direction.


----------



## kro (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome back, glad to see you getting back into it, rebuilding rather than never returning.
What a shitter on the expansion man, an expensive way to be learning


----------



## xmob (Oct 18, 2013)

Anybody else having problems with 24khost?  I reinstalled the OS and now can't reach the server.  Experimentation has shown that some templates work (CentOS, Fedora) but the Debian ones definitely don't.

Been 3 days now and I've not heard anything back from the raised ticket.


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2013)

I got dumped by them sort of.... They changed IPs and email didn't get to me... Nowhere to be found.

Took 2-3 days to get that straight.

Now when I was able to get back online, all was well.   Went to log into their panel and it points away from them to partner company.  Doesn't recognize account email (i.e. not a customer).

Made mistake of issuing a reboot on VPS container.  It took 5-6 minutes to reboot.

Bit dumbfounded truthfully.  JJ ran a good ship before.


----------

